# Windows not functioning correctly



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Dell Inspiron 7000 Series laptop here running Windows 8.1 64bit. Everything has been fine up until this point.

Over the past few days I've been having the machine give me nothing but a headache.

I've done all the hardware testing. Temps, CHKDSK, Memory Check, etc. have all passed fine.

Windows is fully updated, with no new software recently installed and drivers running the latest version.

Windows Explorer, IE, and Office have been constantly crashing, freezing, or locking up. I decided to run a SFC scan, only for Windows to report that my system has some corrupt files, and by the looks of the log, there's a lot of them.

Please see the attached document for the CBS log.


----------



## itxpert7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Refresh your PC without affecting your files. Follow instructions in below link. Hope this helps

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/restore-refresh-reset-pc


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Refreshing isn't the answer here. It says it will keep "files", but as I know it will uninstall nearly all my software and remove files that are located in different places and not just in Documents/Pictures.


----------



## itxpert7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Have you tried OS "Repair" options? Detailed instructions in below link:

https://www.winhelp.us/repair-your-computer-in-windows-8.html


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey buddy,

This is the most corrupt file corruption you will see in Windows 8.

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt*, please rename this file to CBS_{Insert forum username here}_{insert todays Date here}.txt For example "CBS_Go The Power_1803.txt"
Please upload *CBS_{Username}_{Date}.txt* to this thread.
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> This is the most corrupt file corruption you will see in Windows 8.


Just want I wanted to hear! :lil: I have no idea why this happened out of the blue!

Glad to have your assistance on this one. Here is the information:


```
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-04-11 12:42:54.779
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\Justin\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [0]
 
 
PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.
Successfully restored ownership for C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB
Successfully restored permissions on C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.
 
 
Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 1 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-04-11 12:42:56.060
Script hash: /M9ooSMkAom2CmFUMAdnsa9fBLvw7X3Z2q89BGQnOI0=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

All fixed


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thanx: Your quick help is much appreciated!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Windows not functioning correctly*

Remember how I said it was fixed? It came back!

Find the new CBS log attached.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I missed something here Justin, what did you do or happened to make you think it was fixed?
Have you tried System Restore by any chance to get back to date before any of this happened? Did you recently install anything that you had issues with? Drivers maybe?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> I missed something here Justin, what did you do or happened to make you think it was fixed?
> Have you tried System Restore by any chance to get back to date before any of this happened? Did you recently install anything that you had issues with? Drivers maybe?


Alex's script provided me with a Windows file that was corrupted and needed to be fixed, as outlined in the first CBS log. The same goes for the second one I posted yesterday.

Using a restore point for a file that can be fixed by using the script above seems to be counter productive.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Agreed! Nice work.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Run SFC /SCANNOW again and then run SFCFix and post the SFCFix log back here.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here you go:


```
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-07-02 20:01:17.863
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Not using a script file.
 

AutoAnalysis::
FIXED: Performed DISM repair on file Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB of version 6.3.9600.17415.
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17842_none_90da81a4dac50d54\utc.app.json
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17842_none_90da81a4dac50d54\telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json

SUMMARY: Some corruptions could not be fixed automatically. Seek advice from helper or sysnative.com.
   CBS & SFC total detected corruption count:     2
   CBS & SFC total unimportant corruption count:  0
   CBS & SFC total fixed corruption count:        1
   SURT total detected corruption count:          0
   SURT total unimportant corruption count:       0
   SURT total fixed corruption count:             0
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.
 

Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 1 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-07-02 20:17:39.535
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

This is rather strange, MS says these files are not actually corrupt and this is a false report:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-au/kb/3022345



> This update contains the following files that are occasionally updated by the Diagnostic Tracking Service:
> 
> telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json
> utc.app.json


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, so I'll just wait for the service update to come, hopefully next week.

Thanks again!


----------

